
'Sad face' emoji signs off mass job loss message at fallen tech darling - wkubiak
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/sad-face-emoji-signs-off-mass-job-loss-message-at-fallen-tech-darling-20190115-p50rhw.html
======
masonic
(companies who outsourced app development to Appster)

